# stainless gigs



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Someone know how to get in touch with the guy on here who makes the stainless gigs? I need to get a few 5 prong about 5 inches wide with an 1 1/4 inch neck. PM me I can't keep up with where I post some of these messages. Thanks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to Gulf Coast Fishing Connection and PM choppedliver he makes them great gigs. Here are some links.
Fresh off the gig press
Check out my new gigging stuff
Amazing new three prong gig heads!
Three prong gig
Cane Pole And Wooden Dowel Gigging Adapter


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

A friend of mine makes some really nice gigs also..I'll see if I can find my original post.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/flounder-gigs-sale-120549/


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Cosson Gigs, I have on hand 4 and 5 prong stainless steel gigs, fully TIG welded. I'm new at using this forum, so please contact me by e-mail, at [email protected] Thank you


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the Board Jim !!! This man makes the best gigs in the area !


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks, I'm new at this computer stuff so ya'll be patient with this ole country boy, ya hear !!!! :no:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Cosson Gigs*

We have on hand these 4 and 5 prong Stainless Steel gig heads, Visit my pictures.


----------

